# NHL 2013



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Since there are other thread for other sports I figured I'd start this season's hockey thread.

Go Blackhawks!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Although I can't believe the commentators are already predicting who will win the cup before any of the games really started. As much as I'd like to agree with their prediction of the Blackhawks taking the cup again I just don't see it happening. I have no idea how good the new #2 goalie is and without emery to play when Crawford goes all Cutler on us....I don't see a full season of awesome like last year.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

Lets Go Thrashers....

oh wait....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2013)

I've lived in cold weather cities my whole life, and never really got into hockey beyond the Olympics.

I better learn to here, it's very popular.

I am going curling again this winter though!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2013)

Avalanche are undefeated! Patrick Roy is the greatest coach ever!

\sarcasm


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 11, 2013)

4-0, baby! I don't know what Roy is telling the team or making them do, but keep it up! I haven't watched a game in a few seasons, what with the lockout, and the fact that the Avs have been teh suckage lately, but I think I might have to throw on my Drury sweater and start watching again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2013)

I may try to get to a game or two this season.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 18, 2013)

I see the Wings handed Roy his first loss. Good, I've always hated that guy. Who the heck pronounces "Roy" like "waaaah" anyway?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Canadians? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 18, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Canadians? :dunno:


you beat me to it...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 18, 2013)

That was a helluva entertaining game, though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Go Blackhawks!!!! Still #1 even after the circus road trip through Canada.

It's about bloody time they are releasing Blackhawks/blues tickets for single game sale on Wed.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Go blackhawks!!! Looks like we wont be seeing you when you come to STL. The stupid blues organization sold all the tickets through 3,6, or 9 game bundles leaving only single seats available when they released them for single game sales.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2013)

although we are robbing our Rockford minor league team of the goalies. Hobi is out for while, Crawford is now out for 3 weeks so the starting and backup goalies are from the rockford team. Raanta's been a GREAT draft pick. He has played every game to his given stats. Avgs 2 goals against which is what he has allowed every time he is in the paint.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 12, 2013)

7-2 Hawks WIN!!!!!! Sorry Ray, maybe you have acknowledged the tribute the Blackhawks displayed for you...Karma cam back and bit you


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 24, 2014)

whole new game now. series tied up at 2 a piece.

go blackhawks


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2014)

not sure how i feel about the match up with the wild. They could be our undoing.

go blackhawks!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 1, 2014)




----------



## FLBuff PE (May 1, 2014)

AAAARRRGGGGHHHH! The Avalanche had the Wild down for the count, then skated not to lose. Hence, they lost. Helluva a series, though.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 2, 2014)

It really was a great series. It's just too bad pretty much every game was on FSN. (No cable)

It looks like Sundays Blackhawk vs. Wild game will be on NBC though.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 27, 2014)

Don't think the blackhawls have it in them to come back and win the series. not sure what happened since we beat them easily during ther regular season.


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2014)

Go Rangers!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2014)

wow...live to die another day. Wasn't expecting that win last night


----------



## snickerd3 (May 29, 2014)

although my sister has a knack of scoring tickets to playoff games that go to double OT.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> wow...live to die another day. Wasn't expecting that win last night




C'mon, Snick. You have to cheer harder. The Hawks are one of my two favorite teams (the Wings being the other), and I hate the Kings.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 22, 2014)

A shut out is a good way to complete your first game of the season.

go Blackhawks!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 20, 2015)

triple OT!!!! Go Blackhawks!!!


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2015)

I don't even want to talk about the last Rangers game...


----------



## snickerd3 (May 20, 2015)

^ouch!


----------

